# OK, I understand the hook but...



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_ouch!_

~CS~


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Son of a...

Sinus headache.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I wonder if they carried him in by the hook ....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So he likes Bling.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wooops!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i wonder if he's related to......










http://news.sky.com/home/article/12754865

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

This poor guy must have fallen onto a pile of cans.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> This poor guy must have fallen onto a pile of cans.


that looks like a beer can chicken


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ampman said:


> that looks like a beer can chicken


 Dammit. I used to like beer can chicken.

I'm almost afraid to ask how the first guy managed to get a blunt, rounded hook end embedded in his face...

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I wonder what they determined with that x-ray.

"Yup, there's a huge hook in his head all right."


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I wonder what they determined with that x-ray.
> 
> "Yup, there's a huge hook in his head all right."


Maybe they were looking for the crane.


----------

